# "Take'em Down...Now!!!"



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

Still have to adjust a couple of things, but I feel my figure painting is coming to a point, that I I am becoming satisfied with the results so far. Just have to keep at it. I think, I may still need to do another wash. The green is not exactly the green for this type of camo but that is what I had on hand. I am going to get the right color for this camo pattern, soon. Unfortunately my photography skills still need lots of improvement. Oh well. If you have noticed, I used the vehicles from my previous diorama in this vignette. The previous diorama does not exist any more. Thanks for looking.






--------------


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

nice dio.
and the photography is OK.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Nice work! I think the photography is more than ok, too.

When we see the images on our screens you have to remember that our monitors are going to have a different color settings and resolutions than yours; be in a room with different ambient lighting than yours and each of use will see the images differently based on our individual color perceptions (cones), (rod) saturation (contrast and tone) and level of color blindness our brain processes in. So if you want some feedback keep that in mind.

I saw where your images above are already posted at another site. This usually also has a slight degrading aspect for each generation of the image being seen. That also can occur when you move your image from the camera to an editing program and then a storage place/device.

So given all those factors what is it you mention that needs or could use some improvements from your own perspective?

Personally, each of your compositions are very complex and have different lighting needs. Do you know the setting you camera used for each image - shutter speed, f stop, iso, flash or no flash.

Are they all full screen images (no cropping or straightening).


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

alpink said:


> nice dio.
> and the photography is OK.


Thanks



Milton Fox Racing said:


> Nice work! I think the photography is more than ok, too.
> 
> When we see the images on our screens you have to remember that our monitors are going to have a different color settings and resolutions than yours; be in a room with different ambient lighting than yours and each of use will see the images differently based on our individual color perceptions (cones), (rod) saturation (contrast and tone) and level of color blindness our brain processes in. So if you want some feedback keep that in mind.
> 
> ...


Very analytical.  Thanks for that. I am using my phone camera. Then place them in an editing free program.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Since you are using your camera phone the best change you can make is to put the image of the camera phone screen right in front of both of your eyes.

You are more than likely looking at the dio beyound the screen image at the same time and your eyes are making all the light adjustments that the camera phone cannot make.

If you are not able to or comfortable (getting into that position) - see if you can change your camera phones exposure setting/meter to a multi point instead of a center point setting. This will even out the exposure differences between the foreground, back ground and to some extent the reflections (like off the sign.)

If you cant do either of the above, check if your free editing program has a dsl setting/exposure function and try that out. Some newer camera phones also have this option in them. That one function button works to even out the darks and lights in you photos much like your brain does with what your eyes see.

As I mentioned above, your composition and photography skills are already above average. It just takes time and experience to make them better. 🤙


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Great work!


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

Thank you. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Still looks incredible well done! 🤙

Have you tried shooting your photos against a plain back drop? You probably have the room right on your bench to set it up. Not sure how big your dio is but just use a piece of poster board - either white, black or grey (as close to 18% as you can find) and then decide which you like best for your available lighting and subject.  Here is my set up with a black poster board. If you need more width turn the poster board 90 degrees.



MFR Photo Box Set Up by Milton Fox, on Flickr


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Still looks incredible well done! 🤙
> 
> Have you tried shooting your photos against a plain back drop? You probably have the room right on your bench to set it up. Not sure how big your dio is but just use a piece of poster board - either white, black or grey (as close to 18% as you can find) and then decide which you like best for your available lighting and subject. Here is my set up with a black poster board. If you need more width turn the poster board 90 degrees.
> 
> ...


Great advice. Thank you.


----------

